# [RISOLTO] google-gadgets

## to.alex

Da ieri è disponibile un ebuild per google-gadgets 0.9.2 (http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-misc/google-gadgets).

Avendo un sistema con KDE con ambiente desktop, volevo compilarlo usando le librerie QT e non le GTK.

Ho quindi aggiornato alle QT 4.4.0 (richieste al posto delle QT 4.3) e ho aggiunto in /etc/portage/package.use la seguente riga

```
x11-misc/google-gadgets qt4 -gtk
```

Lancio emerge e l'ebuild mi avvisa, che non è così semplice, devo proprio forzare l'uso delle QT4 per questo pacchetto.

Allora lo faccio, e aggiungo al file /etc/portage/profiles/package.use.force questa riga:

```
x11-misc/google-gadgets qt4
```

Tuttavia, emerge non va avanti.

Questo l'output del comando:

```

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/google-gadgets-0.9.2 to /

 * google-gadgets-for-linux-0.9.2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking google-gadgets-for-linux-0.9.2.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Since >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0 and related packages are package.masked

 * pending updates to the tree, the qt backend for google-gadgets will not be built

 * unless you unmask the qt dependencies of this package and add

 * x11-misc/google-gadgets qt4

 * to /etc/portage/profile/package.use.force

 * You must choose which toolkit to build for. Either qt4 or gtk can be

 * chosen. For qt4, see also above. To enable , do:

 * echo "x11-misc/google-gadgets $toolkit" >> /etc/portage/package.use

 *

 * ERROR: x11-misc/google-gadgets-0.9.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   google-gadgets-0.9.2.ebuild, line   76:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "You need to choose a toolkit"

 *  The die message:

 *   You need to choose a toolkit

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/google-gadgets-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/google-gadgets-0.9.2/temp/die.env'.

 *

```

Cosa sbaglio?

Grazie.Last edited by to.alex on Sun Jun 08, 2008 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

Non puoi smascherare i pacchetti mascherati? autounmask è un tool prezioso in questi casi.

ciao

luigi

----------

## to.alex

Ottimo tool, grazie.

Purtroppo però non è un problema di pacchetti mascherati.

Il problema è che, non ho capito perché, ma quando faccio l'emerge di google-gadgets, a questo la useflag qt4 appare sempre e comunque mascherata, anche se ce l'ho in make.conf, in /etc/portage/package.use e anche se l'ho aggiunta (come indica il messaggio del pacchetto stesso) in /etc/portage/profiles/package.use.force.

O è un problema dell'ebuild, o sono io che sbaglio qualcosa.

Magari apro una segnalazione di bug?

----------

## Nuitari

[ot]

che e' google gadgets?

----------

## to.alex

Soprattutto fronzoli, per affollare il desktop di cose inutili.

Comunqe è nel link "Homepage" del link che ho indicato per l'ebuild: http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/

----------

## crisandbea

 *to.alex wrote:*   

> Ottimo tool, grazie.
> 
> Purtroppo però non è un problema di pacchetti mascherati.
> 
> Il problema è che, non ho capito perché, ma quando faccio l'emerge di google-gadgets, a questo la useflag qt4 appare sempre e comunque mascherata, anche se ce l'ho in make.conf, in /etc/portage/package.use e anche se l'ho aggiunta (come indica il messaggio del pacchetto stesso) in /etc/portage/profiles/package.use.force.
> ...

 

forse conviene aprire un bug, poichè l'ebuild prende in considerazione che le qt4 devi usarle per forza, ma le qt4 sono hardmaske ancora, e non sò fino a che punto consigliare lo smascheramento, anche perchè bisogna prima rimuovere le vecchie qt presenti ed installare il qt-core-4.4.0, 

ciauz

----------

## to.alex

Allora mi sa che appena ho tempo apro un bug, anche perché io le qt 4.4.0 le ho anche installate (rimuovendo le qt 4.3.3, tanto non passo a kde4 finché non esce una 4.2 o qualcosa di stabile come l'attuale ramo 3.5), ma qui insiste a dirmi che non ho indicato nessuno use flag per scegliere il toolkit (come se gli avessi detto -gtk e -qt4, mentre invece gli ho solo detto -gtk e qt4 ce l'ho in ogni dove).

Magari do anche un'occhiata(ccia) all'ebuild prima...

Appena ho novità aggiorno il thread.

----------

## comio

 *to.alex wrote:*   

> Allora mi sa che appena ho tempo apro un bug, anche perché io le qt 4.4.0 le ho anche installate (rimuovendo le qt 4.3.3, tanto non passo a kde4 finché non esce una 4.2 o qualcosa di stabile come l'attuale ramo 3.5), ma qui insiste a dirmi che non ho indicato nessuno use flag per scegliere il toolkit (come se gli avessi detto -gtk e -qt4, mentre invece gli ho solo detto -gtk e qt4 ce l'ho in ogni dove).
> 
> Magari do anche un'occhiata(ccia) all'ebuild prima...
> 
> Appena ho novità aggiorno il thread.

 

Comunque ho letto sul blog dello sviluppatore che il tutto è stato plasmatizzato (per la gioia di Dante e del "Sig." Crusca).

http://groups.google.com/group/google-gadgets-for-linux-dev/browse_thread/thread/b695a1ade6a0d302

ciao

luigi

----------

## comio

ho provato i ggl (gtk) sotto gnome... carini specialmente la pianta che cresce. Mi chiedo solo come levare la barra laterale :/

luigi

----------

## crisandbea

 *comio wrote:*   

> ho provato i ggl (gtk) sotto gnome... carini specialmente la pianta che cresce. Mi chiedo solo come levare la barra laterale :/
> 
> luigi

 

senza qt4???? oppure sei riuscito ad evitare quell'errore di dipendenza dalle qt4?

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *to.alex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo però non è un problema di pacchetti mascherati.
> 
> 

 

```
 * Since >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0 and related packages are package.masked

 * pending updates to the tree, the qt backend for google-gadgets will not be built

 * unless you unmask the qt dependencies of this package and add

 * x11-misc/google-gadgets qt4

 * to /etc/portage/profile/package.use.force

```

quindi se tu hai effettivamente installato >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0 messo qt4 in quel file allora apri un bug ...

----------

## comio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   ho provato i ggl (gtk) sotto gnome... carini specialmente la pianta che cresce. Mi chiedo solo come levare la barra laterale :/
> 
> luigi 
> 
> senza qt4???? oppure sei riuscito ad evitare quell'errore di dipendenza dalle qt4?
> ...

 

gnome rules sul mio PC.... quindi gtk  :Very Happy: 

ciao

luigi

----------

## crisandbea

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *comio wrote:*   ho provato i ggl (gtk) sotto gnome... carini specialmente la pianta che cresce. Mi chiedo solo come levare la barra laterale :/
> 
> luigi 
> 
> senza qt4???? oppure sei riuscito ad evitare quell'errore di dipendenza dalle qt4?
> ...

 

ok alle gnome rules, però dal quel che ho visto l'ebuild richiede come dipendenza fissa le qt4. o l'hai modificato???

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok alle gnome rules, però dal quel che ho visto l'ebuild richiede come dipendenza fissa le qt4. o l'hai modificato???
> 
> 

 

qt4 è una USE quindi disabilitandola non dovrebbe essere più richiesta (ma l'ebuild non l'ho guardato).

----------

## comio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> ok alle gnome rules, però dal quel che ho visto l'ebuild richiede come dipendenza fissa le qt4. o l'hai modificato???
> 
>  
> ...

 

confermo quanto detto da Kernel78. La use QT4 implica le qt4. Io ho -qt4 +gtk  :Smile: 

ciao

luigi

----------

## CarloJekko

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *to.alex wrote:*   Ottimo tool, grazie.
> 
> Purtroppo però non è un problema di pacchetti mascherati.
> 
> Il problema è che, non ho capito perché, ma quando faccio l'emerge di google-gadgets, a questo la useflag qt4 appare sempre e comunque mascherata, anche se ce l'ho in make.conf, in /etc/portage/package.use e anche se l'ho aggiunta (come indica il messaggio del pacchetto stesso) in /etc/portage/profiles/package.use.force.
> ...

 

le qt4 non sono hardmaksed

comunque fungono alla meraviglia...

Google gadget devo dire che è eternamente più veloce delle screenlets e fungono bene anche senza compiz (le screenlets danno errori di visualizzazione)

ciau

----------

## crisandbea

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *to.alex wrote:*   Ottimo tool, grazie.
> 
> Purtroppo però non è un problema di pacchetti mascherati.
> 
> Il problema è che, non ho capito perché, ma quando faccio l'emerge di google-gadgets, a questo la useflag qt4 appare sempre e comunque mascherata, anche se ce l'ho in make.conf, in /etc/portage/package.use e anche se l'ho aggiunta (come indica il messaggio del pacchetto stesso) in /etc/portage/profiles/package.use.force.
> ...

 

caro carlojekko le qt-core-4  sono hardmasked, che poi funzionino bene è un altro discorso.

```
emerge  -pv qt-core

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/qt-core" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (10 Mar 2008)

# Masked for testing, various dependencies still need to be updated...

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

ma non hardmasked

comunque ci deve essere un errore nell'ebuild:

invece di

```
 if  use qt4
```

hanno messo 

```
 if  ! use qt4
```

basta modificarlo e rifare il digest

----------

## Kernel78

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ma non hardmasked

 

```
$ eix qt-core

* x11-libs/qt-core

     Available versions:  (4)  [M]~4.4.0

```

sulla mia amd64 risulta hardmasked ...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   ma non hardmasked 
> 
> ```
> $ eix qt-core
> 
> ...

 

idem  sul mio x86.....

----------

## to.alex

Ok, hanno risolto prima ancora che provvedessi a segnalare.

In pratica c'era nelle istruzioni del messaggio generato dall'ebuild.

Per sbloccare qt4 per google-gadgets, la procedura prevede l'aggiunta della seguente riga

```
x11-misc/google-gadgets -qt4
```

al file /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask

Adesso sta compilando.

----------

## flocchini

mi accodo qua gia' che ci siamo... agli utenti kde: sono a livello di superakaramba o meglio o peggio? Piu' leggero? Ci sono piu' "temi"?

----------

## to.alex

Li ho appena lanciati.

Come quantità di widgets si direbbe ce ne sia di più di quanto ce ne siano per superkaramba.

Come qualità non saprei, più che altro non mi aspetterei (almeno per ora) una forte integrazione col sistema (insomma, widget che monitorano il sistema e/o la rete credo varino da OS ad OS).

Al momento l'unica nota negativa è che la versione QT4 si direbbe inferiore a quella gtk (ma non l'ho vista dal vivo).

Insomma niente sidebar, e sfondo delle widget fisso nero.

Comunque mi piacerebbe svilupparne qualcuno.

----------

